# Merc Spitfire or Powertech ?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

PT


----------



## 2feettexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Let me know which prop you chose. I have a new Mercury 30hp being mounted on a new 1652 Seaark. I have asked for the 4 blade spitfire, but can change if need be. thanks


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have decided to go with the spitfire ..should have a proformance report in a couple of weeks. 

What pitch are you running?


----------



## 2feettexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Using a Black Max 9.5 with 11 pitch. On the GPS on the first outing pushed 29mph. Total weight of boat around 1250lbs. How is the 4 blade results coming up?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

FullY loaded with 2 people . 26mph on the gps. 4 blade spitefire 11pitch. I should have got thePower tech 12 pitch 4 blade.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Personally I don't think you need the SS 4 blade. That is a lot of prop for that motor. I am not sure what boat you have but I am a huge fan of the PT's. I have a 30HP Tohatsu 4 Stroke on my Bossman Karma 19. I had it propped with a PT TLR3 12P but it would cavitate to easily. I got a top speed of 34MPH with it but couldn't jump up on plane as easy as I wanted and lost a lot of RPM's in any kind of chop because of cavitation. I recently switched to their SRA3 11P and that is the perfect prop for that motor boat combo. I can jump on plane in nothing, trim the motor up without cavitation. I lost 2 MPH but it was worth the sacrifice in speed.

If you think about getting a new prop call Power Tech they are extremely helpful in picking out the prop and if you don't like it they will exchange it for $50.

-Lou


----------

